# Trying out park stuff, should I adjust my binding angles?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

TheSandman said:


> Hi, I'm new to this board, been floating around on here for a little while, lots of good info!
> 
> Anywho, I recently picked up a new setup for this season and have been out a few times on it, Ride Machete 158 with ride contrabands. I started out with a 15*/0* and was actually a little uncomfortable for me. I recently switched to a 21*/6* and has been working nice for free riding.
> 
> ...


if you like your current stance, why mess with it? most people mirror their stance front and back so there's a similar feel when riding switch. you don't plan to ride switch anytime soon so it's not really an issue, is it?

that said, your park riding will be limited somewhat if you refuse to embrace switch riding. as with everything, ymmv.

alasdair


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

i go 15/-10
good for a lil switch, like landings, but not totally mirror'd. i really like it and i think its actually made riding easier.


----------



## TheSandman (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies

I was thinking a 15/-6* setup, I might try that the next trip out.

I was just curious if a forward stance would cause a problem with landings, jibs, control on jibs, etc.

T


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

i do 12 and -12 and its perfect for me, i ride normal and switch regularly


----------

